# Father of baby left me pregnant n alone, dont know how to cope. :(



## JennyBLove

He left me due to not being able to get over dumb thing from 2 months ago. Thing is he drug it along, having me think there was still hope the last feww months. I moved out of state with him for work n now far away from only place I know, minnesota. N not o.ly did he say it wont wrk but we were trying for this baby, n I have no job, no car, theres no buses here, n no family to go too. He took care of me n now im screwed. People say it will be okay but its not. Im stuck in this apt of his while he still lives here, but is alwaysout, n my hearts broken. I have bad anxiety n now depressed. N scared my baby is not okay too. I dunno where to start, but he said hed help me out but hows that possible when I dont have a car for a job n its about to be dead winter n im not walking ten miles too town, if not more. Im just so lost, n sad he cant try make things work. Its both our first. N honestly he doesnt deserve to be a father


----------



## emeraldbaby

Hugs

Im so sorry this has happened. It's not fair that they can just decide one day that they don't want to be a father (or a adult in many ways). But while it doesn't seem like it to you now, believe me when I say you are the one better off out of the two of you in this situation. You have child within you that is so precious, nothing can compare to that. And it's yours to love and protect forever, there is no greater blessing. He appears to be choosing a different path, and believe it when i say its his loss if he doesn't step up.
Sure you will have hard days where you struggle emotionally or wonder how you will afford things, but you and your baby will be okay, things work out in the end .
I believe there are church and community health groups that help pregnant women in your area so have a look out for those. 
*hugs*
Btw welcome to this forum. Im only a newbie here myself :)


----------



## JennyBLove

Thanks for the kind words!! I needed it. Still is heartbreaking. He said hell be there for baby but doesnt wanna wrk with me. Who knows if hell even for baby but he makes nice money at least, so will be getting cs. I just feel abandoned, well I am. N hes just left me in this place n I have no key if I leave cant get back in n so on. I just cant stop cryin it sucks. How he did this. I hate being alone too, but who doesnt. 




emeraldbaby said:


> Hugs
> 
> Im so sorry this has happened. It's not fair that they can just decide one day that they don't want to be a father (or a adult in many ways). But while it doesn't seem like it to you now, believe me when I say you are the one better off out of the two of you in this situation. You have child within you that is so precious, nothing can compare to that. And it's yours to love and protect forever, there is no greater blessing. He appears to be choosing a different path, and believe it when i say its his loss if he doesn't step up.
> Sure you will have hard days where you struggle emotionally or wonder how you will afford things, but you and your baby will be okay, things work out in the end .
> I believe there are church and community health groups that help pregnant women in your area so have a look out for those.
> *hugs*
> Btw welcome to this forum. Im only a newbie here myself :)


----------



## lemontree12

i suffered bad anxiety and had panic attacks for the first 27weeks, i was sick because of this, i struggled to eat throughtout my whole pregnancy i had only put on 3lbs at full term. my point is, my daughter is extremely healthy and happy, there is no difference between her and any other baby. i spent the last of my preganncy worrying i had harmed my baby.

babies are so protected in there. 

this forum had helped me heaps, and still does when i have a wobble. im not sure what its like in us but here in the uk we have centres for parents to go met new people kinda like a bumps and mums, althought i didnt go i do go to all the things now with my daughter. i find being out and about helps my mind, keeps me motivated and most of all is thrieving my daughter. also not sure if this is just a uk then but check out net mums, although i havent checked it out but apparently is for people around you.

sorry if this information isnt realitive but welcome and make use of us, everyone is either going threw similar or has been and got to the other side, im still on my journey but finally can see the end.

feel free to message me 

xxx


----------



## Ceejay123

Awh Hun, it sounds like he's really trapped you! Do you have any family at home/out of state that you can go stay with? It sounds like he has you right where he wants you, which would personally drive me insane! xx


----------



## JennyBLove

Lemontree, thanks! I will look into that but ugh just feelin so down that I have no interest in anything at the moment u know? Yeah sucks feel bad I have issues n preg, wish things were diff. Thankfully I gained 5 pounds havnt checkd yet again if I lost it or anything but I force myself to eat. thanks for the support :) I really hope stress dont hurt baby or cryin alot. 

Ceejay, right where he wants me. Really sucks he stays out all night n doesnt come home till morning before wrk to get ready, wont answer all night or txt me. N just wakes me up which hard to sleep already, I ask y he does this, he just says cuz he feels bad! Yeah no u dont. We tryd for baby n then u leave me. I dont wanna be alone already scared of pregnancy. But oh well. He said I can stay here, I dont have family to live with n help me really at all no. n I have no interest in anything really, called my doc today n might go in earlir for appointmnt to see if I can get help w stress n everything. Sucks not being able to use meds now too which is even worse. The sob is 36 n hangs out all night with 20 n 21 year old guys. comes in actn like nothings wrong. I wish I felt that way. Iv always takn care of myself, n always had plan b for everything, now im just lost. This guy really messed me up. N yeah im stuck in this apt all day besides if I need to usehis jeep to go to store hell drop it off but ugh. Thats no fun. And I will mvr get rid my baby cats had them forever n I left my last place to move with him. Ugh.


----------

